# This site is driving Avast crazy



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

All of a sudden, anything I load from this site gets a popup from Avast saying

MALICIOUS URL BLOCKED	

uac.advertising.com/wrapper/acsUAC.js


I don't know if one of your ad servers has been compromised or if they're just trying to panic me into buying a deluxe package from them.


Firefox 3.6 on XP if it matters.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Wait a day, update avast, and try again.

From Avast: "This is false positive, fixed in internal version. We'll push it out ASAP."

-Ken


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> Wait a day, update avast, and try again.
> 
> From Avast: "This is false positive, fixed in internal version. We'll push it out ASAP."
> 
> -Ken


Wow, now that's service!

Much grass.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about this. We want to make sure our site isn't getting blocked with false positives  If this ever happens again don't hesitate to let us know, especially if it isn't caught by the company making the software (like Avast did in this case)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this. We want to make sure our site isn't getting blocked with false positives  If this ever happens again don't hesitate to let us know, especially if it isn't caught by the company making the software (like Avast did in this case)


Happy to be of service.

Now if only it were that easy to get rid of the Wow gold guy.


----------

